# Trivia 11/17



## luckytrim (Nov 17, 2018)

trivia 11/17
DID YOU KNOW...
LT’s list of some favorite oxymoron's ....
jumbo shrimp-mercy killing-soft rock-civil war-a Definite  Maybe-an anxious
patient-a plastic glass
even odds-pretty ugly-government intelligence- Incredibly  Credible

1. Which TV program did *not* star Courteney Cox?
  a. - Friends
  b. - Cougar Town
  c. - Beverly Hills 90210
  d. - Dirt
2. Name the Beer that tells me to "Head For the Mountains"  ...
3. What grand-nephew of Julius Caesar was the first emperor of  Rome?
4. Which French city is associated with lace, cream and  porcelain?
5. Fill in the Blank ...
The Moluccas, or Maluku Islands, in Indonesia were formerly  called the _____ 
islands.
6. What does the phrase "Ides of March" refer to?
7. What popular filmmaker made his big break with 'Night  Shift' (1982) and 
later got involved in different themes like the ones in his  masterpiece 
'Apollo 13' (1995) and the acclaimed 'A Beautiful Mind'  (2001)?
8. Who was the first Officer that President Lincoln asked to  lead the Union 
Army after Ft. Sumter was attacked ?
  a. - McClellan
  b. - Burnside
  c. - Stewart
  d. - Lee

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
After the age of eighteen, all Amish men are required to wear  an untrimmed,
uncut beard.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Busch
3. Augustus
4. Chantilly
5. Spice
6. March 15
7. Ron Howard
8. - d

CRAP !!
Amish men are required to wear that beard after marriage, or  in some Amish
communities, following their baptism, which comes between the  ages of 18 and
22 . 
Also, Amish men do not wear mustaches, but that's another  story....
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/01/why-amish-men-grow-beards-but-not-mustaches/


----------

